# what sound would you use for fox hunting



## tkortright (Mar 9, 2010)

wonder what kind of sounds you use for fox hunting


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

i harvested a grey fox while father-in-law FX3 was calling for crows. he used, i believe, the crow fight first and the fox was the first thing to arrive. my guess is anything that is smaller than the fox that it will eat.....mouse, rat, baby rabbit, starling, finch,etc distress calls. maybe kittens in distress?


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Red fox respond well to rodent, rabbit and bird distress sounds.
Grey fox will also respond to those distress sounds but come in much more reliably to a grey fox pup in distress sound.


----------



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

Pure Predator HR1... if you had to ask me....


----------



## virginiapredhunter (Mar 9, 2010)

Sometimes I use birds, sometimes I use rabbit, and sometimes rodents, but if I don't get a response I always finish with grey fox distess


----------



## Yooper (Mar 9, 2010)

The key is to sound small. A bird or small rabbit works well up here.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

I made up my own tape for my jonny stewart caller. it starts with a cottintail distress and goes into a red and gray fighting. then ends with a grey fox distress. Works like a charm for me.


----------

